
Ask HN: What are you building for Startup School? - khuknows
Did you get accepted? What are you building?
======
ecesena
We’re building Solo, an open source security key that implements the new FIDO2
standard. We’re launching a kickstarter during the school, fingers crossed.

If you’d like to join the waitlist:
[https://solokeys.com/](https://solokeys.com/)

~~~
tfolbrecht
Are these the same form factor as the U2F ZERO? I'd make some enclosures for
it if I knew the dimensions.

~~~
ecesena
Slightly smaller. And we’re planning to have colored silicone cases.

Will you be in startup school program, or were you talking at a personal
level?

~~~
tfolbrecht
I will be in startup school. I'm interested in a Non-commercial capacity, just
a simple 3D printable case to support open hardware.

~~~
ecesena
Conor tweeted a few example:
[https://twitter.com/_conorpp/status/1031731934643269632?s=21](https://twitter.com/_conorpp/status/1031731934643269632?s=21)

I’m currently on the road, but I’ll let you have the dimensions. The other
tricky part is usb-a vs usb-c.

~~~
ecesena
BTW, here are the cases: [https://conorpp.com/designing-solo-a-
new-u2ffido2-token](https://conorpp.com/designing-solo-a-new-u2ffido2-token)

------
fullofsid
I am building a mall of essential offline services (hair care, skin care,
clothes care, shoes care etc) in every square kilometer in India, upping the
game in standardized quality offerings at affordable costs.

------
c_prompt
The problem I'm trying to solve is ideological. I want to see more peace in
the world and I think one of the reasons we see so much strife is because too
many people are OK with and tacitly approve getting something for nothing. I
was accepted with valME.io, a CMS/blogging/forum builder to help spread the
idea that trading values makes a much more peaceful environment.

~~~
c_prompt
Ouch. Just received the following:

> We are deeply sorry to have to send this email, but unfortunately an error
> occurred in the software that triggers acceptance emails. The acceptance
> email was sent to you even though we are unfortunately not able to include
> you in the Startup School Advisor Track.

> Although you are not in the Advisor Track, you have, in fact, been accepted
> to audit Startup School and will have access to all of the content just as
> soon as it is made available.

> Again, we regret having made this error and raised your expectations
> unnecessarily. We hope you continue working on your startup and that Startup
> School is a huge help.

Makes me think someone saw this post and said "Hmm... maybe not."

~~~
is_true
You could develop a CRM that doesn't create false expectations by sending
emails to the wrong users.

------
khuknows
I’ll kick this off. I got accepted with Page Flows, which is a library of user
flow videos to inspire product managers and UX designers
([https://pageflows.com](https://pageflows.com)). Excited to hear about what
others are working on!

~~~
Flashtoo
I can click anywhere on the video previews to play them, except on the play
icon itself. Threw me off at first.

~~~
khuknows
Fixed this - thanks so much for pointing it out. I never click the play button
itself for some reason!

------
dimasf
Got accepted in the follow up email (were rejected in the original email) with
[https://skillmint.com](https://skillmint.com) \- One-stop shop for people to
learn and improve their skills in sport, music and art

